# Green Screen Sample Video gesucht



## LRK (2. April 2005)

Tagchen,
ich wollte mich mal praktisch mit dem Green Screen-Verfahren befassen aber finde kein geeignetes Sample-Video. Hätte da jemand einen guten Tipp für mich?


----------



## goela (4. April 2005)

Hast Du ein Raytracing-Programm? Wenn ja, dann könntest Du dir damit ein "Green-Key" Sample erstellen.


----------



## LRK (4. April 2005)

Du meinst eine 3D-Inszenierung? Jo, hätt' ich aber mir wär' eine echte Szene eben viel lieber, da das ja eher den Realbedingugen entspricht.


----------

